# Aristo forum - going going gone??



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed a week or so ago the Aristo forum Index of / seemed to go offline, it came up with the normal formatted boxes, but says unavailable.

But now, it gives an aborted directory listing with no files at all, i.e. the forum software now seems gone.

Anyone in contact with Jonathan to find out why it is not "continuing forever"?

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Consider ..... Aristo Craft is gone now how many years? Forum software costs money. Domain names cost money. Hosting services cost money. Why would anyone (other than those that the forum is their hobby) continue to pay for a money loosing proposition?

It would be my supposition that the hosting service payment was due and Jonathan just didn't pay it. Aristo Craft has lived it's life, Bachmann is starting to revive the products as they see a market.

My tuppence worth.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We all know the history... it was the statement that the board would continue forever, even after the business shutdown, stated by Polk himself that caused me to comment.

Just letting it disappear, without being able to archive some of the very good threads is too bad.

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

"Forever" and "Never" are descriptive words I am always wary of. Both are extremely long terms and are very rarely accurate over the long run. Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine back around 2010 said they would NEVER be pay-to-play. Today if you want the 'good' content you will be paying. Not necessarily expensive, but not 'free forever' as was claimed back in 2010.

Do I agree there were threads that were worth saving, sure there were. I am at the point with all fora, if I want the content I copy paste it into a word document. I don't count on it being there tomorrow.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

*I am at the point with all fora, if I want the content I copy paste it into a word document. I don't count on it being there tomorrow.*

Totally agree.
I am finding that more and more often as I search for topics, just 2 days ago I looked for something, found what I was looking for on a forum but the pictures had disappeared.
A couple of forums I frequent either have a picture limit and once it is exceeded older ones are just deleted or there is a warning that pictures are no longer backed up.
I also save content for the future onto into word documents then store them on CDs (I have 25+) that way I ate least can go back and look ate them.
I have seen so many business that state "Even though we are closing down or have been sold, we will continue support into future", only to see support evaporate in quick time.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Batsco said:


> looked for something, found what I was looking for on a forum but the pictures had disappeared.


Well, around here the pictures were "lost" by the new owners and have never been found. Over on LSC one kind contributor made a PDF generator, so you could create a PDF from a thread and save it. I don't know if it would work here.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't believe it will Pete. I tried it on another forum I frequent and it would not work there. I would be nice if ti could be made universal.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Internet archive has some snapshots of the forum, e.g. Aristo-Craft Trains Forum - Index page


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo Forum is up and running again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw, great news, apparently the ISP did an update which forced them to update the forum software... I hate it when that happens.

I'm going to go over there and archive some of the good articles on the LS Mikado, and other unique Aristo quirks, this did scare me a bit.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes its back up but missing some things but the good news it is now easier to post pics again. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All I see is a login page, do you now have to be logged in to even see the posts?



Aristo-Craft Trains Forum



Greg


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg Elmassian said:


> All I see is a login page, do you now have to be logged in to even see the posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that is the case.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it may be that Jonathon does not want to spend time watching the site especially as there have been
unwanted posts from people selling non-railway things'


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, there must still be enough "loyal followers" that could serve as moderators.... I had not noticed a lot of spam, and really very little activity, if it was not for the automated birthday wishes there would be almost no traffic.

But it would be nice to use it as a reference, there's some really good stuff on Aristo that is pretty much nowhere else.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The site is up and running but you have to log in to see the site. Still activity on it. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, that sucks.... maybe this is part of the slow spiral to non-function.

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well lets hope not. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, have you tried to Log In to the ARISTO site?
You are not listed as "BANNED".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Weird, I was able to recover my password, then log in, and then I get message I am banned, but I am in the forum, and can see the posts...

I'm sure that won't last long... Jonathan had one of my web sites shut down for a day when he claimed I used one of the Aristo pictures without permission. (A picture of the revolution system).

Anyway, I think I will look for some of the "gold" on their live steamers and archive it, there's some good discussions there.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just after posting this, I went back in, and now I cannot log in and am banned again..... what a petty guy! After all the nasty things Lewis called me after our "divorce".... We were the best of buddies until I put an in-depth review of the Aristo motor blocks and their weaknesses (but how to work around them)...

Greg


----------

